# Show us your desktop wallpaper



## Hand of Evil (Aug 1, 2014)

Just was wondering what people have as their desktop wallpaper. 

Mine...


----------



## Deset Gled (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't settle for just one wallpaper.  I have a series of them that loops.

All the images are pieces of H. R. Giger artwork.  I modified most of them are slightly to make them more background-like: turning down the contrast, skewing the colors slightly, rotating and cropping as needed.

Here are a couple.


----------



## gamerprinter (Aug 1, 2014)

I use my various map creations for my wallpaper, so it changes almost weekly. Of course Hand of Evil knows, but anyone else just visit my *Map Emporeum* thread here on the boards to see what those maps are.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Aug 1, 2014)

Been using this one for a while... 



_________________________________________________
Bloodstone-Press.com


----------



## KismetRose (Aug 2, 2014)

I've been looking at this for a couple of weeks now.  Guess what I've been working on.


----------



## Scorpio616 (Aug 7, 2014)

Right now I got a desktop sized version of this.



It's been here a while so i might hunt down a new shoggoth or maybe a giant worm illo.


----------



## trappedslider (Aug 7, 2014)

this is mine at least currently


----------



## Janx (Aug 7, 2014)

I usually disable background in Windows for performance reasons.

On my current laptop that I've had since 2011, it still has the original blue Manufacturer's logo background.


generally, I prefer to have SysInternals' Background Info generated background, which is an info dump on IP, computer name, etc.

Boring, but functional.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm currently using a picture of Neptune.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 7, 2014)

Just updated mine...


----------



## Richards (Aug 8, 2014)

This is my wallpaper on my computer at work (apparently it's the wrong file type to post directly as a picture here):

http://wallpho.com/195322-doctor-who-tardis-id-99097.htm

I never bothered with a new wallpaper for my computer at home; it has the Gateway default it came with.

Johnathan


----------



## RMcCall (Aug 8, 2014)

Mine cycles through a bunch of images I found with random google searches, or Dragon Age: Inquisition concept art. =P This one is my favorite though:


----------



## calronmoonflower (Aug 9, 2014)

Mine is from Spiderweb Software, Inc.


----------

